
Do You Want Money or Do You Want Power? - strukturedkaos
http://donpottinger.net/blog/2015/03/30/do-you-want-money-or-do-you-want-power.html
======
venomsnake
There is something even better - influence. The people that hold the power and
the money have barely any time. But the ones with soft power, the grey
cardinals, the connectors ...

------
YoAdrian
In this country, you gotta make the money first. Then when you get the money,
you get the power. Then when you get the power, then you get the women.

~~~
__xtrimsky
Came here to say this. A couple of millions to get started, and then you can
get power.

I feel powerless when I release an android app and can only put in a couple of
hundreds for advertising. When if I had 50k to put in, i'm sure it would help
my app's popularity.

------
Futurebot
How about safety, independence, the ability to take bigger risks, and choices?
That's what money gives you in America.

------
cauterized
Or do you want something else? Leisure, for instance? Interpersonal
connection?

